# Mid-day levels cortisol a bit low



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Mid-day levels of cortisol a bit low, will the effect my thyroid medication?
I'm on week 3, 2 grains nature thyroid just started the 2 grains on Monday been 3 days. Thanks


----------

